# Odd shingle pattern under soffit.. opinions?



## Popcorn32 (Nov 21, 2021)

Hi- 
Getting my roof replaced and noticed under one soffit the shingle pattern appears different then rest of roof. You will see linear lines. Is this normal? Thanks


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

They didn't follow the recommended off sets in that area. It won't cause a leak, just cosmetic. I would bring it up with the roofer if it were my home.


----------

